# [ODMP] Mexia Independent School District Police Department, Texas ~ November 22, 2005



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

A Sergeant with the Mexia Independent School District Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 22, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18027*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Sergeant Scott Neal 
*Mexia Independent School District Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Tuesday, November 22, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* 3 yrs
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire (Accidental)
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, November 22, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Officer's weapon
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Sergeant Neal was accidentally shot during a SWAT training exercise at the old Mexia fire station by another officer. He was taken to Hillcrest Baptist Medical Center in Waco where he succumbed to his wound.

Sergeant Neal had served with the three-person Mexia ISD Police Department for 3 years. He is survived by his wife and child.

Agency Contact Information
Mexia Independent School District Police Department
616 N. Red River
Mexia, TX 76667

Phone: (254) 562-4000

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

